# I need help picking a Digital Camera



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey all!
i have never owned a digital camera but am looking to buy one, im looking to spend in the region of £150 whats is the best camera for a price around that figure, im looking to use it for abit of fun take some pic's of cars and other things just a small compatible gd picture quality camera!  

Thanks for helping! :thumb:


----------



## specR0 (Jul 2, 2007)

visit this site: www.dpreview.com

its a very good review site for cameras. They offer very in depth reviews and offer sample images from the cameras.

CHeck out the lumix cameras, very good cameras for the price.

FYI: UK£ 150 = 305.56500 U.S. dollars for reference.


----------



## rad_brad (Aug 1, 2007)

i had a sony one you can get for that kind of price, high megapixel count and a hell of a lot of features, highly recommended


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

What sony one?


----------



## rad_brad (Aug 1, 2007)

Dsc-w35


----------



## lecurie (Jul 18, 2006)

ive just bought a panasonic lumix DMC FZ18 for 200 quid, a lot better than my old canon ixus

highly recommended


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Gotta say the Lumix seem to be the daddies in that price range.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Not long had my lumix... best camera i have ever had..(so far) deffo worth a look.


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

What do you guys think of this for the price? anything better for its price?

Thanks


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Link? lol


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry, Here you go http://www.comet.co.uk/cometbrowse/product.do?sku=384062#


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks ok for the money!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Again looks good for the money.

You could try a Sony with a Ziess lens, 6mpx or above and you won't be disappointed. Bit more coin, but I recommend them.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

The Panny range is truly stunning. When I did photography properly, my second shooter used a Lumix. Sometimes the images were as good quality as the 2k of dSLR I had. They are really THAT good.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Max-T said:


> Sorry, Here you go http://www.comet.co.uk/cometbrowse/product.do?sku=384062#


Exact same camera as i bought few weeks back its a stunning cam and i recently took some pics at the truckfest on 1mp and fine quality the pics them selfs are very nice and has some great features.

Deffo worth a buy mate. get onto ebay, i got a spare genuine panasonic lumix battery for £20 delivered Toshiba 4gb SDHC card for £15 delivered and a genuine lumox case for £10!!

Graham :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are those pics.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=39713

As i said setting's were normal mode 1megapixels on fine quality, mode 2 on the OIS(image stabiliser) and vivid on the colours.

For the price its an amazing camera.

http://www.cameras.co.uk/reviews/panasonic-dmc-fx10.cfm

http://www.cameras.co.uk/videoguides/panasonic-dmc-fx10.cfm


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks like the best option, i better start getting the money together, Thanks guys and thanks Grizzle for the preview!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ohh heres a case that i recently got fantastic value for money and a genuine panasonic as well.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-PANAS...ryZ97003QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Some good reviews and information here: http://www.cameralabs.com/buyers_guide/best_digital_cameras.shtml

Find the best prices here: http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/index.html


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I purchased this recently - very easy to use, has a best shot feature for different conditions ie night, sports etc. So 2 buttons to press for any set up.

Fits in my pocket and has 10.0MP, less than 130 delivered. Ideal for an occasional snapper like myself where size weight are more important than outright picture quality (still brilliant pics though even upto A0 size printing)

http://www.nextag.co.uk/Casio-EX-Z1050BKDDB-Digital-538532299/uk/prices-html


----------



## tuneman (Sep 17, 2007)

lecurie said:


> ive just bought a panasonic lumix DMC FZ18 for 200 quid, a lot better than my old canon ixus
> 
> highly recommended


Hey Lecurie - i'm looking to buy one of them ....where did you get it for that price??

Cheers

Tuneman


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

lecurie said:


> ive just bought a panasonic lumix DMC FZ18 for 200 quid, a lot better than my old canon ixus
> 
> highly recommended


Really, where from, the cheapest UK suppliers are about £289 ?

My GF got one last week, (they day after they were released), how did you get yours so quick and so cheap ? Let me know as she has a price match thing and can claim the difference back.


----------



## kev_flint (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-IXUS-75-Digital-Camera/dp/B000NUT92W#moreAboutThisProduct


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

*lecurie* please reply, you also have a PM, I am begining to think that you are telling porkie pies


----------

